# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik doe niet veel zout in m'n eten

## Leontien

17 augustus 2010 op Nu.nl




> De Nederlandse levensmiddelenindustrie heeft de hoeveelheid toegevoegd zout in de producten de afgelopen jaren flink verlaagd, maar de doelstelling voor 2010 is niet gehaald. 
> 
> De industrie zit nu op een verlaging van 10 procent, terwijl gemikt was op een verlaging van gemiddeld 12 procent. In sommige sectoren, zoals salades, groenteconserven, ontbijtgranen en smeerkaas is de doelstelling ruimschoots gehaald. Dat geldt echter niet voor kant-en-klaarmaaltijden, hartige snacks en noten.


Bron: Nu.nl

Nu hebben we het over voeding die we in de winkel kopen. Van mijn vader weet ik dat er begin vorige eeuw veel zout in het avondeten werd gegooid bij de aardappelen en de groente. Toen wisten ze nog niet dat dat niet zo gezond was. Nu weten we beter, maar doen we het ook beter? Volg jij je smaak bij het avondeten of let je er juist op dat je niet teveel zout gebruikt. Let je bij het inkopen op het zoutgehalte of niet?

Stem en geef je mening!

----------


## Luuss0404

Als ik al zout toevoeg aan mijn eten komt dat omdat dat in een peper mix van Fair Trade zit die ik wel eens gebruik (http://fairtrade.nl/NL/MainContent/E...-knoflook.aspx)
Ik gebruik liever andere kruiden (peper, basilicum, bieslook, koriander, kerrie ed) om mijn eten op smaak te brengen!

----------


## sietske763

ik gooi heel veel extra zout door mn eten, is volgens arts ook goed voor mij daar ik altijd een lage bloeddruk heb.
en ik vind veel zout heerlijk!

----------


## dotito

Ik doe zelf weinig/geen zout bij eten omdat ik van aard last heb van een hoge bloeddruk.Zo gebruik ik kruiden om het op smaak te brengen.Is nl wel zo dat ik graag zout lust,maar is om gezondheidsredenen dat ik er op let.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk dat ik niet teveel zout gebruik, maar ik voeg toch regelmatig zout toe aan pasta en aardappelen ... ik heb, net als Sietske, een vrij lage bloeddruk, dus kwaad kan het mij niet doen geloof ik  :Wink:

----------


## moemsi

Ik gebruik geen zout bij het eten. Breng het op smaak met andere kruiden. Dit doe ik al sinds de zwangerschap van mijn eerste kind. Had zwangerschapvergiftiging. Via andere levensmiddelen krijg je genoeg zout binnen.

----------


## plokkie

Ik vind alles te zout en doe daarom ook nooit zout in mijn eten of op het vlees.

----------

